# Abmessungen der Silentwings



## mf_Jade (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte den Durchmesser des Rings um den Lüfter der 140er Silent Wings, es wäre schön wenn mir den jemand posten könnte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mMn (25. Juni 2011)

Der Durchmesser des Rings ist 140mm, ist ja ein 140er. Wenn du die Breite des Ringes an sich meinst, die ist ca. 2-3mm. Wobei es sich hierbei um die Breite des Gummiringes handelt, der zur sich zur Entkopplung auf dem eigentlichen Ring befindet.


----------



## mf_Jade (25. Juni 2011)

Ja ich meinte den Innendurchmesser, hätte ich dazu sagen sollen^^ Danke dir


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Juni 2011)

hallo mf_Jade

Magst du in dieses Bild reinmalen, was du meinst?


----------



## X Broster (25. Juni 2011)

Der Gummiring steht da auchn bssl. ab.

Mit Gummiring sind es 135mm.
Ohne Gummi, also weiter innen können es auch 136mm sein.

MfG


----------

